# Not your regular protein pancake.. This really is delicious (lots of pictures)



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

OK so we've all made protein pancakes: whey, flour, eggs, honey, cinnamon bla bla bla

The other day I thought "Why are they always sweet? I wonder what a savoury protein pancake tastes like"

So I ordered 2.5kg unflavoured whey to experiment

Ingredients required:

4 egg whites

50g wholemeal flour

40g unflavoured whey

Water

Schwartz Thai 7 spice (amount will depend on personal preference, I used about 8g)

Crushed chillies (if you're brave)

Soft cheese topping

Step 1: Throw the flour, whey, spice and chillies into a bowl and mix a little bit



Step 2: Throw the 4 egg whites in and mix VERY well, it will be relatively dry and gooey.

Step 3: Pour a LITTLE bit of water in at a time and mix with a fork until it gets to a texture where it still sticks to the fork but isnt in lumps. If it gets too watery you can always just add more of the ingredients proportionately (i.e 5g flour 4g whey)



Step 4: Heat up a frying pan on a lowish heat, once hot spray some 1 cal spray on

Step 5: Pour 1/3 of the mixture onto the frying pan



Step 6: When it starts to bubble a little bit, lift with spatula, spray some more 1 cal spray on the pan and flip it over



Step 7: Leave for about 15-20 seconds then put on plate.. Repeat frying pan steps with the remaining mixture



Step 8: Top with soft cheese



Step 9: DEVOUR

I cannot describe how unbelievably filling this is..

42g carbs, 10g fat, 58g protein

Most of the fat is because I used 50g of soft cheese, but obviously you can flavour accordingly..


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

They look lush


----------

